# timeout in locking xauthority



## aimeec1995 (Nov 11, 2017)

I installed tightvnc and setup vncserver, but now when I sign into my user X takes a long time to start. Spewing errors such as XAuthority is not writable or timeout in locking xatuhority.

I have tried removing xauthority and removing vnc and the issue persists, help please.

Running FreeBSD 11.1 amd64


----------



## k.jacker (Nov 11, 2017)

You don't write how you start Xorg, but  maybe you accidentally ran `startx` when you had `su`'ed to root?
That happend to me just today and made root the owner of /home/$USER/.Xauthority so as normal user I got that same error and couldn't
start Xorg before I changed owner back to my username.


----------



## bsdrcc (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks for the above reply.  I have no idea how (after umpty years) I managed to make that same mistake.
I would still be scratching my head for quite a while without your note.  Thanks, k.j.


----------

